# Drivers from USA please explain type of insurance taken by them and its issues



## Ovais (Oct 2, 2015)

I want to know which kind of insurance US based Uber drivers have ? Is it some special P2P ride sharing insurance policy being underwritten by US insurance companies particularly for UBER? If yes what is the monthly premium ?
We Uber drivers from Canada are really finding it difficult how to take up this matter.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It varies by state. Many insurance companies will cancel the policy if they find you use your vehicle for carrying passengers. Some companies will not cancel, but won't cover you while the app is on. Uber provides us with basic liability insurance while the app is on, and greater liability and medical insurance while carrying a passenger. But it's liability and medical only and is paid for with the pax Safe Rides Fee.

One insurance company, GEICO, offers a commercial gap policy which provides for collision coverage at a fair rate. It's about $50 a month more for me than my standard policy. I haven't switched to GEICO yet.

It's all confusing to me, somewhat. I hope what I wrote is accurate.


----------



## Ovais (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your informative reply.
Looks like confusion all around north america. The thing is here in toronto canada, no insurance company offers such insurance yet, on the other hand, you must have noted Uber agreement requires us to take such insurance and inform to them, whereas i understand that their insurance only covers riders and even for this we are suppose to inform our insurance company before. Uber is playing very smartly and saving itself for any liability !


----------

